# Hamster keeps getting into hedgehog cage



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, I got my hedgehog a new cage recently. It's a dog cage that I've put panels around the sides except from the front, and whilst it's great for both of us it hasn't been so good for my hamster. I often let her have free-roam of the room and it's very easy for her to get into the front and then take the hedgehog's food and sometimes poop/litter. The obvious thing would be to put panels in the front but she has also figured out a way to climb up the back, meaning I would have to block a lot of things off and she would also have no escape route if she got in without me knowing. Fortunately, the two have not met as I have always got her out pretty quick and Luna (hedgehog) would likely be more afraid of her.
Is there a way to train her to stop this? Luna is always sleeping when she's got in, would it be enough to stop it if I did let them meet? By that I mean the hamster would eventually get curious and most likely be greeted with a large huff.. I assume the quills would scare her off enough to not go back, at least temporarily?
If there is no way to stop this behaviour I will try to block it off.
Thank you


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I personally don't think there is a way to train a hamster in any capacity  But I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would definitely recommend preventing them from interacting and stopping your hamster from being able to get into Luna's cage. That isn't a safe situation for either of them - Luna's quills could hurt your hamster, and your hamster could bite or chew Luna's quills (which has happened before when people have let a rabbit, guinea pig, etc. interact with a hedgehog). There's also a chance of passing diseases between the two, I believe.

My suggestion would be to hamster-proof the cage rather than try to train the hamster. It would work faster and solve the problem immediately, where training takes time for most animals. Get either window screening or chicken wire that you can secure over the sides, back, etc. of Luna's cage. I don't think your hamster would be able to chew through either of those, since they're metal, but I would go ahead with trying to train/distract her away from the cage if she does try. At least having the cage inaccessible would immediately improve the situation even if you do want to implement training to keep her away too.


----------



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Got it, thank you


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Also, the eating of Luna's food is probably unhealthy for the hamster. Hamster's are vegetarians and Hedgie's are omnivores. A hamster isn't supposed to have that much protein.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hamsters are actually omnivores too, just not quite as much as hedgehogs. But they do eat insects & sometimes small animals in the wild. You can give hamsters crickets, mealworms, eggs, and little pieces of meat for treats. The two first sites I found also mentioned giving dog/cat biscuits as treats as well, so I highly doubt the food would pose a risk to the hamster.

http://www.hamsterific.com/Nutrition.cfm
http://pethamstercare.com/food-diet/


----------

